# Intermittent Vibrating Brake Pedal



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

My wife has been complaining about an intermittent vibration through the brake pedal on her '09 Tiguan. I popped the wheels off, and the rotors have no scoring and there's plenty of pad left. I drove it for awhile, trying everything from "panic stops" to gradual braking from high speeds and noticed nothing. Then yesterday, under fairly light braking, it happened for me: a vibration or chattering that lasted for no more than a second. I tried to recreate it, but was unable. 

I know what warped rotors feel like, and this obviously isn't that. I'm also leaning away from control arm bushings, etc., as that should be fairly consistent. 

Anyone have any idea what I'm experiencing? I'm assuming something w/ the ABS, but I'd like to be able to give the dealer some ideas before they report back "could not recreate". Thanks!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

One of the wheel speed sensors, most likely.


----------

